# Best rpm speed for flying crank ghost



## whitehotdog (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi all
Thinking of making a fcg this year but need to know what's the best 
Rpm for this . I know most people use a vent motor but we don't have these in uk .but can get motors with different rpm motors .
Thanks


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

The original FCG had a motor made by dayton and it was in the range of 6-7 rpm's. To me that speed yields the ideal movement. The 5 rpm vent motors are ok, but to me they're a tiny bit too slow. Any faster than 8 rpms will loose that ethereal ghost-like movement. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

I also like 7 RPMs for those effects.


----------



## whitehotdog (Jul 16, 2011)

Thats great .thankyou both for the advice .got myself a 20rpm motor from china via uk eBay to use on my ghost. which sounds slow till you see switch it on .but wont be wasted will use this to spin a zombie babies head around like exorcist . By the way anyone wanting cheap motors especially in uk as they are harder to find should look on eBay and get from china as all come with free shipping .just search for rmp motor.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I like the slow 4 or 5 rpm motor we use.


----------



## jdblue1976 (Nov 18, 2010)

Just as important as rpm is what is the torque on said motor. I used a replacement "deer" motor on my haunt this year, and that was an issue. Had to raid the recycle bin at work and steal all the D cell batteries to use as counter balance.


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

I've been using a Dayton 6.6 RPM motor for the last 3 years and it has worked like a charm.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

R. Lamb said:


> I've been using a Dayton 6.6 RPM motor for the last 3 years and it has worked like a charm.


My Dayton has 8 years on it. 8 years X 50 days of operation X at least 2 hours a night. 800+ hours is nothing to sneeze at. It's outside in the rain sleet and snow and cold weather during that time with minimal protection. I have no info about how long the vent motors last even though I use them often. Vent motors might still be a better deal for a FCG...... Possibly..... but getting the speed right is so critical to me. For those that have never seen a side by side comparison, 6 or 7 rpm really is better.

The one thing that NOBODY talks about is how much is your time worth to change out a cheap motor every few years? Given that ,my haunt is growing in size and scope every year??? For me it's HUGE to have reliable props that need little or no service from year to year so I Can grow. It's really worth the extra $$ for a good long lasting, quiet, and powerful motor.

So the Dayton motor is approx $40. The Vent motors are now around $8. Both work well. Both are valuable to haunters. Both do the job. But I still love my old faithful Dayton(s). My Coffin Creep has at least that many hours on it if not more. And yep it's also a Dayton motor. But due to that cost ($53), I'm reluctantly trying to do a hack for out MnT group to use a vent motor. The irony is that the 5 RPM motor is TOO FAST., THe dayton is only 1 RPM Less @ 4rpm but WHAT a Difference that makes. By some math that's 20% faster which is Huge. I'm up to 4 cents now LOL


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Monster guts sells a FCG motor, I use a wiper motor on mine with a pulley reduction system that slows it down to just over 6RPM.


----------



## typoagain (Feb 27, 2012)

hpropman said:


> Monster guts sells a FCG motor, I use a wiper motor on mine with a pulley reduction system that slows it down to just over 6RPM.


I would love to see the pulley reduction system you used. 

I think that the cost of a wiper motor is great, especially when you consider they are watertight, have a lot of torque, fairly quite and are easy to find. With a decent pulley reduction system they could be very versatile and durable. But I don't have a ton of time to figure out how to design a good, solid pulley reduction system that is affordable.

It just gets to be a mess to find parts that are made in large enough quantities to make them affordable.


----------

